# how to bypass a 1964 impala voltage regulator?



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

im trying to bypass the 4 pin voltage regulator on my 64 impala..im upgrading the alternator to a 1 wire 100amp setup...i know that u need to put a jumper between 2 wires...just dont know which 2..any help would b great


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

this is a call out to all the braineeack motor heads out there......


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

rather than a 1 wire, u should use a three wire. the three wire will let u keep yur warning light working and it also charges better. i recently put a 3 wire on my 59 and i cant imagine it being much different than your 64. I put tha instructions i used on my cardomains last page. check it out. Alternator Conversion


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

o yah, its an internally regulated alternator


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 11 2006, 09:07 AM~5408980
> *rather than a 1 wire, u should use a three wire. the three wire will let u keep yur warning light working and it also charges better. i recently put a 3 wire on my 59 and i cant imagine it being much different than your 64. I put tha instructions i used on my cardomains last page. check it out.  Alternator Conversion
> *



u are the man FINE 59...thks so much bro..and yes it is...its a 1 wire 100amp alt. a bud of mine said he could fig it out...but i dont want to take the chance..u know


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

haha thanks bro. if u got any questions, lemme no cuz them instructions are kinda confusing


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Madelectrical


topic has also been discussed dozens of times on chevytalk and therer are a few diagrams floating around on there.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@May 12 2006, 12:53 AM~5413858
> *Madelectrical*


Its not worth buying one of those kits. all u need to buy is some 8 guage wire and a distribution block. all the instructions u need are on my site.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 12 2006, 09:57 PM~5419292
> *Its not worth buying one of those kits. all u need to buy is some 8 guage wire and a distribution block. all the instructions u need are on my site.
> *



so i guess your technical pages and explanations are better then the ones in the tech on there huh?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@May 14 2006, 04:06 PM~5427632
> *so i guess your technical pages and explanations are better then the ones in the tech on there huh?
> *


owned


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@May 14 2006, 03:06 PM~5427632
> *so i guess your technical pages and explanations are better then the ones in the tech on there huh?
> *


Yah


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5427638
> *owned
> *


Nah


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------

